# LOW ARCH



## HappyEngineer (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a low arch and that forces me to under pronate. I have my favorite pair of running shoes but it is obvious that they need to be tossed, and Nike like the Fad followers they are doesn't make them any more. I love my VFF, but people will throw a shit fit if I had my wife send them out here for and got caught running in them. So I need to buy a new pair of shoes, I have a extra pair of Nike free runs 3.0 and hate them. I think I do about 25 miles a week most on tread mill as the sniper rocks out here suck. In the rear I do 50/50 road and trail runs at about same distance. Any suggestions on shoes.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 4, 2013)

Go to a running store and have them analyze your gait and recommend a pair based on that.  
Same advice we give to everyone with high arches, low arches, no arches, big feet, small feet, over pronation, under pronation, etc...


----------



## HappyEngineer (Apr 4, 2013)

I appreciate it Skrewzloose but I think the closest shoe store that can do that is in KABUL. As much as I would like to see the op order for that mission wrote I don't think it would fly. Any other suggestions, none of that is meant in a smart ass manner either.:wall:


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Apr 4, 2013)

Hmm...I guess that would pose a bit of an issue.  
What about browsing some running forums?  
I've had Brooks, Asics, NB Minimus and Nike Free.  I've loved them all, but recently switched back to the Nikes for the lighter weight and still a decent amount of padding.
I know this is not much help, but I have no clue what kind of arches I have.  What about an orthotic?


----------



## HappyEngineer (Apr 4, 2013)

Just got done reading  some running forums, pretty much derived the same answer you gave me. I think I might look for a good shoe by a reputable company, buy some orthotics for the Free's so I can maintain a spare. I tried on some Brooks yesterday that this idiot I know has, I might just go with the same ones he has. Thanks for your 2 Cents though appreciate it.


----------



## NBC-Guy (Apr 4, 2013)

I too have caveman feet and usually get blisters from regular running shoes. I recently picked up a pair of Nike Pegasus +28's and they are perfect. Good cushion, wide enough for my feet, and fit like a dream. I have the grey/neon yellow ones here.  
I think they are phasing them out as they are harder to find. I may end up buying another couple of pairs just to have some in reserve.


----------



## Diomitus (Oct 20, 2013)

HappyEngineer said:


> I have a low arch and that forces me to under pronate. I have my favorite pair of running shoes but it is obvious that they need to be tossed, and Nike like the Fad followers they are doesn't make them any more. I love my VFF, but people will throw a shit fit if I had my wife send them out here for and got caught running in them. So I need to buy a new pair of shoes, I have a extra pair of Nike free runs 3.0 and hate them. I think I do about 25 miles a week most on tread mill as the sniper rocks out here suck. In the rear I do 50/50 road and trail runs at about same distance. Any suggestions on shoes.



I know it's probably a little late got this reply,  but if you're looking for barefoot style shoes Merrell  has an entire line of them. I have feet like pancakes, size 14,  and ankles turned inward ( over pronation?) I had trouble running for years, it hurt my knees,  back,  everything.  I switched to the Merrells ( trail glove and roadglove),  changed my gait and foot  placement and it's been a beautiful thing ever since.   They have the same benefits as VFF  but they don't have each individual toe,  they look like regular shoes and feel like ninja slippers,  extremely lightweight.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 20, 2013)

I use New Balance shoes, one of the reasons being their webpage allows me to pick a model for pronated feet (though I currently go to the NB store 3 miles from me).


----------



## hoepoe (Oct 21, 2013)

Diomitus said:


> I know it's probably a little late got this reply,  but if you're looking for barefoot style shoes Merrell  has an entire line of them. I have feet like pancakes, size 14,  and ankles turned inward ( over pronation?) I had trouble running for years, it hurt my knees,  back,  everything.  I switched to the Merrells ( trail glove and roadglove),  changed my gait and foot  placement and it's been a beautiful thing ever since.   They have the same benefits as VFF  but they don't have each individual toe,  they look like regular shoes and feel like ninja slippers,  extremely lightweight.


 Spot on! I ran with Merrell Trail Gloves (and really enjoyed them) until they fell apart and the Trail Glove II don't work for me - i now use Merrell Ascend Glove and am happy as a clam.

Hoepoe


----------



## Diomitus (Oct 24, 2013)

hoepoe said:


> Spot on! I ran with Merrell Trail Gloves (and really enjoyed them) until they fell apart and the Trail Glove II don't work for me - i now use Merrell Ascend Glove and am happy as a clam.
> 
> Hoepoe



I will have to check those out!  How do they stack up compared to the original trail glove?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 25, 2013)

If you switch to a minimal shoe like the Merrell gloves or something similar, for the love of god, break them in slowly.


----------



## hoepoe (Oct 27, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> If you switch to a minimal shoe like the Merrell gloves or something similar, for the love of god, break them in slowly.


This cannot be stressed enough!


----------



## hoepoe (Oct 27, 2013)

Diomitus said:


> I will have to check those out!  How do they stack up compared to the original trail glove?


Primary difference is that Merell Trail Glove has a 4mm sole, Ascends have 6mm, both are zero drop so not too much difference. I run trails and still feel the stones etc. (which i enjoy!) but slightly less so on the Ascends. The Trail Gloves were like being barefoot, the Ascends are like minimalist shoes. Had the Trail Glove 2 sat on my foot well, i would have bought that, in fact i did and then had to return it. I'm very happy with the Ascends, but walked into the store to buy the Trail Gloves.  If you run distance (i know that's a relative term), then Ascends may be better.

Make sense?

Hoepoe


----------



## Diomitus (Oct 31, 2013)

hoepoe said:


> Primary difference is that Merell Trail Glove has a 4mm sole, Ascends have 6mm, both are zero drop so not too much difference. I run trails and still feel the stones etc. (which i enjoy!) but slightly less so on the Ascends. The Trail Gloves were like being barefoot, the Ascends are like minimalist shoes. Had the Trail Glove 2 sat on my foot well, i would have bought that, in fact i did and then had to return it. I'm very happy with the Ascends, but walked into the store to buy the Trail Gloves.  If you run distance (i know that's a relative term), then Ascends may be better.
> 
> Make sense?
> 
> Hoepoe



Yes, I know exactly what you mean, I loved the feeling of running barefoot in my trail glove originals,  and I still have them,  after 500+  miles  on them,  they still have plenty of tread.
Would you say the trail glove 2 is a minimalist shoe feel or barefoot feel?


----------



## hoepoe (Nov 1, 2013)

Diomitus said:


> Yes, I know exactly what you mean, I loved the feeling of running barefoot in my trail glove originals,  and I still have them,  after 500+  miles  on them,  they still have plenty of tread.
> Would you say the trail glove 2 is a minimalist shoe feel or barefoot feel?


Same as the original, barefoot.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Nov 1, 2013)

Go to a podiatrist, get some insoles made up.  That way if your ever in a shit situation that mandates you wear X boot or shoe you can throw those in them and get on with it.


----------



## Diomitus (Nov 1, 2013)

hoepoe said:


> Same as the original, barefoot.



 Guess I just found out my Christmas present.  Thanks for the info.


----------

